# Keep an eye on your fork if you have a Space (pics)



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

I know these are pros and they're hard on bikes and all... but damn that's scary.


















I think it happened at the Atomlab Supersessions at Woodward West.

Joe Perrizo broke two in one day.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The crown that looked flimsy to us apparently isn't the weak point then.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It seems that it's still rather thin where it's holding onto the stanchion.


----------



## colombo357 (Oct 31, 2007)

What fork is that? RST?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Yea P-nut put's TON of stress onforks  ..he's what 118lbs soaking wet with gear on .
He's also one of the smoothest riders out there , his was the last fork I'd exspect to see break


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

THat must not be good for business if he broke two in one day, nobody is going to want to buy that fork...


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

DJskeet said:


> THat must not be good for business if he broke two in one day, nobody is going to want to buy that fork...


that company is sorta now screwed so many pictures flying over internet


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

There are pictures of broken Rockshox, Marzocchi, Manitou, and Fox forks... They seem to be getting by.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It would not deter me from giving it a try.


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Ouch!! Sure hope the kid's alright.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Sh!t thats scary.... they should recall those or something, i certainly wouldnt want to ride one, even if i am only 95 lbs....


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

i think your relatively safe


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> It would not deter me from giving it a try.


I was also thinking about giving the fork a try, But dude you had to be there to see what happenned. Peanut cased the first one in the big line he didn't 50/50 it, he would have rolled out of it on his seat.I also saw Joe Perrizo case the box jump and his crowns started to ovalize where it meets the stanchion.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

it's too bad...considering i've heard that they feel really good...well, until this happens..

lots of big names riding them...time will tell how many fail.


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

ebfreerider510 said:


> it's too bad...considering i've heard that they feel really good...well, until this happens..
> 
> lots of big names riding them...time will tell how many fail.


Time will defenitely tell. But only a couple weeks should be sufficent.


----------



## sealclubber (Apr 10, 2007)

does the crown not have pinchbolts fot the stanchions?


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

I wish someone would make a 20 mm through axle rigid fork specific for street use. I have an RST space but I also don't have the funds for a new Marz/anything else.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

sealclubber said:


> does the crown not have pinchbolts fot the stanchions?


No they are press fit. A lot of forks are the same way (without pinch bolts).


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Strauss said:


> I wish someone would make a 20 mm through axle rigid fork specific for street use. I have an RST space but I also don't have the funds for a new Marz/anything else.


DMR trailblade 20mm? It does exist, you know.


----------



## Melt (May 24, 2004)

dont they put RST forks on walmart bikes? come on now


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

Sure, it exists but I can get a lower A2C height by lowering a suspension fork.

My Nightrain 24 has a 72 degree HA *if* the fork is an 80 MM travel fork (I know each fork differs here). Currently I have my Space lowered to 57mm of travel and I'm not positive what my HA is but it is steeper than most... which I am not willing to sacrifice.

The DMR trailblade would be a great option if it wasn't suspension corrected and they had a version that has a smaller A2C height for a 24 inch wheel. I want to maintain my HA angle. I don't care what fork I'm running as long as I can keep my GEO in spec.

All of them have their disadvantages. If I could afford it I would be running a nem pro fork. My RST space is a decent fork but I don't trust it. The build quality seems like some russian 10 year old put it together.


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

Man that sucks. I was looking at those also, price seemed decent. but with my 210lb build and my sketch beginner skills. Im not sure I could trust one.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Strauss said:


> The DMR trailblade would be a great option if it wasn't suspension corrected and they had a version that has a smaller A2C height for a 24 inch wheel.


Identiti rebate 14/20 :thumbsup:


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Strauss said:


> Sure, it exists but I can get a lower A2C height by lowering a suspension fork.


You would have to lower a manitou fork to less than 2" of travel to do that. A marz even less. (higher a2c to begin with) I'm not sure about the RST.
A2c on the trailblade is pretty low.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

I think I'd actually go with a DOB rigid, if I can get my hands on one. It's the only one that seems beefy enough to hold up to me.

I saw pics of some dude's identity and he smack one side of the fork and it bent way too easily. That crap scares me.

I maintian my RST space regularly because I *have* to. The rubber pieces inside crumble after a month of riding. IT needs rebuilt and regreased on the regular.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You saw a picture... of a bent fork. Oh my god. If you run that fork... you'll die.  

Without knowing the rider, the history of the fork, and the conditions under which it failed... the picture means nothing.


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> You saw a picture... of a bent fork. Oh my god. If you run that fork... you'll die.
> 
> Without knowing the rider, the history of the fork, and the conditions under which it failed... the picture means nothing.


You are right, however, the story that came with said picture noted that this was the first ride, and also that the impact that caused the bend didn't even cause the rider to wreck... insinuating that it was not a high velocity impact. I believe it was even noted that the rider was not that big of a person. I'm too lazy to dig up the thread, but my point is I know just as much about that bent fork as you know about the busted RST for which you so kindly told everyone to check their 6's. Wouldn't I be smart to head your own advice and steer clear of something that purportedly bent so easily?

DOB is FTW anyways. IMO it would be a better choice, all things being equal.


----------



## JMH (Feb 23, 2005)

If it matters to anyone at all, the broken forks were all prototypes. Not that it makes it okay, that's a heck of a way to find out a design is flawed... but the production forks are heavier versions.

Not defending the breakage, just adding some relevant info (as I have heard it) to the thread.

I will certainly be keeping an eye on mine, even though it has been sweet so far.

JMH


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

Im just gonna guess that when he snapped these he wasnt saying how crappy the guys that are flowing him free forks are. People break stuff. Period. If you dont want to break stuff. Ride a couch instead.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

I mean how much effort would it take to make a proper fork to give a company some good rep...


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

That'd be an interesting way to reduce the weight of your forks...

Just keep shaving weight here and there, have you sponsored riders beat the crap out of them, and they start breaking, just go back a step.

Hey, they're getting paid to ride, might as well put them to work!


----------



## wadly_1001 (Jan 7, 2006)

sittingduck said:


> You would have to lower a manitou fork to less than 2" of travel to do that. A marz even less. (higher a2c to begin with) I'm not sure about the RST.
> A2c on the trailblade is pretty low.


Not true dmr trailblade is 455, a GL2 80 mm is 460mm, i run a 60mm GL2 06 and its shorter than a DMR


----------



## vreihemnotor6 (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm not sketched to ride my Space its way more confidence inspiring than my older DJ2 I took off

I'm about 200lbs and the space has delt with all my abuse thus far very well (I even gave it to a buddy who is prob close to 300lbs to beat on and it worked great for him too)


----------



## RYAN E (Jan 11, 2006)

vreihemnotor6 said:


> I'm not sketched to ride my Space its way more confidence inspiring than my older DJ2 I took off
> 
> I'm about 200lbs and the space has delt with all my abuse thus far very well (I even gave it to a buddy who is prob close to 300lbs to beat on and it worked great for him too)


Not all Space forks are going to break, but when the fork in the first photo broke I couldn't believe my eyes. I dont think my Gold Label would have broken. Maybe bent the steer tube a little.


----------

